# Black Up Cosmetics Pro Discount



## Keisha Campbell (Jan 5, 2015)

I heard about black up on youtube and Im SUPER excited to try it!!! I think its so important for lines to cater to deeper skin tones AND be high quality. I was on their site and saw that you can apply for a pro card that gets you 40% off. Which is great because once i figure out my shades of foundation im going crazy lol ill be posting a review on here once i get everything!


----------

